# Looking for Rubik's Cube Experts!



## leogreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I work for a production company who are shooting a film which will focus on a Rubik's Cube being operated quickly. Cool animation will be involved on it; but we're looking for one of you speed solvers to be featured. If anyone is interested please PM me, and I can send you the details, the reference video and answer any questions you might have.

The shoot date will be mid-february in London, so keep this in mind.

Thanks!

Leo
[email protected]


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2013)

Not the fastest sighted solver in the world, but if 20s avg is sufficient then why not. Check your inbox!


----------



## applemobile (Feb 6, 2013)

Just PM 5bld and be done with it.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2013)

If you look at it this way everyone is an expert lol. Rowan and Robert are fast and they are close to your area.


----------



## leogreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for your replies.

Yes, 20seconds average will suit our needs for this. We may potentially have a casting day in London next wednesday, so anyone who wants to get involved go ahead and email me and I will try and send everyone the details who is interested!

Thanks.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll have to go with user 5BLD on this one.


----------



## leogreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Is 5BLD the Kaiser Soze of the forum?


----------



## already1329 (Feb 6, 2013)

leogreen said:


> Is 5BLD the Kaiser Soze of the forum?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmX9YWKbPaE&sns=em


----------



## Maccoboy (Feb 6, 2013)

i'd love to do this!!!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 6, 2013)

5BLD nuff said


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 6, 2013)

You should bear in mind that Leicester Open is on the weekend of the 23rd, so many of the UK's best will be there!


----------



## cubernya (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely try to get 5BLD (Alex Lau)


----------



## leogreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks again guys for the replies!

If anyone would like to send me any videos of themselves speedsolving that would be great; we're hoping to have a look at everyone who's interested and potentially have a casting session in London next week.

[email protected]


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2013)

Most people have videos on youtube - and if you find someone on this forum there's a pretty good chance their youtube is linked right under their username, so you can watch them do some solves. If you're willing to put in the time, you can go through some of the top UK cubers (http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ngdom&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average) and search for them on youtube directly.

The speedsolving usernames of the top ten on that list: 5BLD, gasmus, Robert-Y, Kirjava, Escher, MTGjumper, joey, SEBUVER, kinch2002, chrisness.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 7, 2013)

I never realised how few UK cubers have got sub 10 averages.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you know if any scottish cubers have sub 10 averages?


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 7, 2013)

Breandan Vallance is Scottish and one of the best solvers in the world. 8.32 average, 7.40 single.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 7, 2013)

5BLD k?


----------



## Carrot (Feb 7, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> Breandan Vallance is Scottish and one of the best solvers in the world. 8.32 average, 7.40 single.



you forgot world champion 2009


----------



## leogreen (Feb 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Most people have videos on youtube - and if you find someone on this forum there's a pretty good chance their youtube is linked right under their username, so you can watch them do some solves. If you're willing to put in the time, you can go through some of the top UK cubers (http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ngdom&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average) and search for them on youtube directly.
> 
> The speedsolving usernames of the top ten on that list: 5BLD, gasmus, Robert-Y, Kirjava, Escher, MTGjumper, joey, SEBUVER, kinch2002, chrisness.





Thanks for that, have now been in contact with those gentleman.

Just thought I'd post again to see if there's anyone else who would like to come to a casting session in London on Wednesday? The way the script is looking, we don't necessarily need sub-20 average guys, so if you feel you're quick and would like to be involved please email me at;

[email protected]

I can send you some demos we have knocked up and more about the film.

Thanks alot!

Another post from me -

Is there a general consensus on which Cubes are the best, or is it personal preference?

Are there a couple of brands/types that are considered the best? I will now search the forum for a thread on this as well!

Thanks.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 11, 2013)

leogreen said:


> Is there a general consensus on which Cubes are the best, or is it personal preference?



There is an element of personal preference, but in general everyone uses cubes produced by the company called Dayan. The most popular models are the ZhanChi and GuHong. If I had to put my neck out I'd say most people use ZhanChis.


----------



## leogreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Godmil said:


> There is an element of personal preference, but in general everyone uses cubes produced by the company called Dayan. The most popular models are the ZhanChi and GuHong. If I had to put my neck out I'd say most people use ZhanChis.



Thanks very much for that. Just been researching, seems there's a fair few models of the ZanChis? The two are the ones I can see that are readily available are; http://www.amazon.co.uk/EiioX-Dayan...f=sr_1_3?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1360585755&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/EiioX-Dayan...f=sr_1_2?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1360586048&sr=1-2
Are these basically the same, one without stickers?

Thanks.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 11, 2013)

leogreen said:


> Are these basically the same, one without stickers?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, but keep in mind stickerless cubes cannot be used in competitions due to the amount of sides you can see if you turn a layer 90 degrees. Also the brand new Dayan cube is being released around 20th February, the PanShi.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 11, 2013)

Just put of interest can you tell us a little more about what you are actually doing?


----------



## Dylann (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah if you're getting 5BLD (Alex) give him a new cube or at least a new set of stickers as his stickers are like ripped and peeling like crazy but otherwise yeah he's great. But bear in mind he uses the Roux method which uses a lot of M moves so may not be as "viewer-friendly" to those who don't cube (obviously to many on here it looks amazing). As someone else posted there is a comp in leicester soon


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Roux method which uses a lot of M moves so may not be as "viewer-friendly" to those who don't cube



Why might that be less "viewer-friendly"?


----------



## ncube (Feb 11, 2013)

List of most popular cubes

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: Dayan GuHong or ZhanChi
4x4-7x7: ShengShou


----------



## KongShou (Feb 11, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Why might that be less "viewer-friendly"?



cos it dont look as impressive as oll and pll


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 11, 2013)

Really? I'd argue that ridiculous tps during LSE looks much cooler than OLL/PLL.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 11, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## Dylann (Feb 11, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Why might that be less "viewer-friendly"?



Because it's such a rare method many people would struggle to keep up with what the solver was doing, whereas with CFOP or ZZ the viewer can clearly see the stages of the cube being solved and therefore feel less bewildered by the solve. 

I thought the film's intention was to advertise DaYan products so by using a method hard(er than CFOP) like Roux you'd confuse the viewer and they'd be less encourage to tackle a rubik's cube (as they may think that's the only way to solve it!)

Obviously Roux look's amazing and I much prefer watching Roux solvers over CFOP solvers but to the 'Un-trained' eye it could be very difficult to follow.

Probably confused everyone there sorry, I promise I'm not as stupid as I may sound..

Edit: Remember Alex (5BLD) is by far the best Roux solver in the UK so someone else may not look as impressive.. (I was talking in general about the method)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dylann said:


> blablabla



do you really think that a noncuber could easily follow a sub 10 cfop solve?


----------



## Dylann (Feb 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> do you really think that a noncuber could easily follow a sub 10 cfop solve?



Uhh yeah, you can see the top layer complete at PLL...duh


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Uhh yeah, you can see the top layer complete at PLL...duh



thats just recognising that its solved, not that they are doing the 3rd f2l slot or that they got an xcross


----------



## Dylann (Feb 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> thats just recognising that its solved, not that they are doing the 3rd f2l slot or that they got an xcross



You're more of an expert than I am sorry lol  all i was saying is roux looks more difficult than cfop. thats it.


----------



## KongShou (Feb 11, 2013)

actually OP last layer has a faster TPS in theory, but i dunno if that true for 5BLD. cos Friedrich has more moves than roux, yet feliks is about the same as 5BLD with more turns? so feliks in theory has a higher tps, but i dunno, im not sub 8. i think 5BLD's tps for LSE is definitely ridiculous, but i think he is the only sub 10 roux user so he is an exception? 

as to which look more impressive, i think Feliks is way more impressive than 5BLD, but 5BLD is about second.

just realised that dont make much sense but CBA correcting it, im tired


----------



## Dylann (Feb 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> actually OP last layer has a faster TPS in theory, but i dunno if that true for 5BLD. cos Friedrich has more moves than roux, yet feliks is about the same as 5BLD with more turns? so feliks in theory has a higher tps, but i dunno, im not sub 8. i think 5BLD's tps for LSE is definitely ridiculous, but i think he is the only sub 10 roux user so he is an exception?
> 
> as to which look more impressive, i think Feliks is way more impressive than 5BLD, but 5BLD is about second.
> 
> just realised that dont make much sense but CBA correcting it, im tired



dont worry mate I understood, i agree with you apart from in general 5bld looks better than cfop users (with the exception of Feliks ofc)


----------



## applemobile (Feb 11, 2013)

There are some *****s in this thread. Where do I sign up?


----------



## insane569 (Feb 11, 2013)

When solving with Roux, you make 2 blocks that are gonna be covered up by your hands. So to a person that has no experience it just comes together at the end, and M slice moves do look kinda crazy IMO. If solving with CFOP then its pretty clear when F2L is done, and when OLL is done, Or at least its clear for someone who is about 15-20 seconds average. Below 15 and anyone who solves makes it look like a blur.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread got really depressing.


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2013)

if you dont mind flying me out of canada, I can help you guys out even though im only near sub 20


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 12, 2013)

5BLD.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone solving in <~10 sec is impressive to watch. Closer to ~15-20 sec and it's getting boring as well as unspectacular. Nobody watching will have a clue about the method but at 15 sec they will be losing interest and heading off to make a cup of tea.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 12, 2013)

As above. Even a 12 second solve may feel fast, but when you watch one, it actually feels like its going on forever. Non cubers will never follow a solve, no matter what method, infact, they have a hard time understanding that you can't swap two centers


----------



## leogreen (Feb 12, 2013)

The way the script is looking - the cube won't have to be completely solved in one take.
Rather, there will be animation and pictures printed on the cube so the "solves" will be related to the animation. So, ideally, we'd like someone who is quick, but they probably won't need to do a full solve in record time.

The legendary 5BLD probably won't be involved because of the dates and stuff - so again, if anyone would like to come down to the casting, or get in touch with me - [email protected] that would be very much appreciated.

Thanks to everyone again for their help.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes ill have huge trouble with dates unfortunately let alone my age among other extremely depressing realities, chances are I won't be able to


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2013)

I want to be in this film


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to be in this film



oh god

also, you probably wouldn't be willing to go to london within the next week just for this.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 13, 2013)

Since Alex can't make it, I'd recommend Kirjava (with his cat ears)


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2013)

For what it's worth, I ended up doing the advert. Here's the final thing:


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 9, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> For what it's worth, I ended up doing the advert. Here's the final thing:



Woah. That's awesome!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice!! I can see they needed a cube guy for that.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool - I wanna cube with video stickers


----------

